# Problem cutting circles with Roland GX-24



## Pick Your Prints (Dec 17, 2008)

How's it going guys? I have had my GX-24 for a few months now, and have cuts "dots" or circles fine using 15 x 10. I started using 24 x 10 and the dots have not been cutting perfectly (circles are not complete).I have noticed that the vinyl starts wrinkling slightly on the on the left side of the cutter when it pulls the vinyl back, but straightens out when it pushes forward. I'm sure that this is causing the problem, but what causes the wrinkling???? by the way I tried the 15 x 10 again, and it worked fine.... weird. *Any and all help is appreciated, thanks in advance.*


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

What do the sizes represent? The area you are using?


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

are you sure your circles are within the cutting area? even though the vinyl rolls and sheets are a certain size doesn't mean you can cut edge to edge. anything outside the pinch rollers won't cut. also make sure you are loading your material straight by using the guides on the front of the machine.


----------



## JWKLearning (Jun 2, 2010)

Just a thought....when you switched over to the second roll of material, did you also make sure that the cutting software was aware of the new roll size? I know some software will send the material size from the cutter to your computer if you are using a USB connection, but if it hasn't then this could be something to look into as well. You may have to manually insert your material size into the software so it knows the cutting area.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

JWKLearning said:


> Just a thought....when you switched over to the second roll of material, did you also make sure that the cutting software was aware of the new roll size? I know some software will send the material size from the cutter to your computer if you are using a USB connection, but if it hasn't then this could be something to look into as well. You may have to manually insert your material size into the software so it knows the cutting area.


once you take out the material the gx-24 automatically senses it and goes to unsetup mode. the size of the material is determined by manually selecting roll or sheet etc. and the optic eye scans the width of the material and sets the machine up that way. nothing has to be done via software.


----------



## Pick Your Prints (Dec 17, 2008)

the sizes are the vinyl. EX: 15 inch by 10 yards. I try to use the guides in the front as much as possible. I will spend a few minutes aligning prior to cutting, and I also feed the vinyl back and forth just to make sure. Its when the vinyl is feeding back, it starts lifting or wrinkling near the lefts roller. Is the roller messing up?


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

is there enough room behind your machine as to not obstruct the motion of the vinyl going back and forth? i would say it might be one of the pinch rollers but why does it do it only on the one size? how old is the machine?

check out this thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t100170.html

i know it's about the stika but it probably relates.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Do you have your pinch rollers set up under the white areas and as far to the left and to the right as possible?

Also, check to make sure there isnlt something on the underside of your vinyl that is sticking to the pinch rollers.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Also, make sure your pinch rollers are very clean. If anything sticky gets onto the rollers, it can cause the vinyl to hang up.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Nick Horvath said:


> Do you have your pinch rollers set up under the white areas and as far to the left and to the right as possible?
> 
> Also, check to make sure there isnlt something on the underside of your vinyl that is sticking to the pinch rollers.




For someone new, this is an issue. If it is like mine, there are only certain portions of the bottom roller that have "grit" area. If your upper rollers are not positioned over the grit, the material will not feed properly. I bought mine used without a manual and it took me a few hours to figure that out.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Does there seem to be any static in the roll you are using? Sometimes static causes the material to bunch up or pucker unexpectedly.


----------



## Pick Your Prints (Dec 17, 2008)

I do kinda hear a static noise, I thought it was the vinyl andhesive..... how do I fix that?

And luv them tigers, I will try that. It makes sense.


----------



## Pick Your Prints (Dec 17, 2008)

If finally got the fix! Thanks to t-shirt forums!!!!!! It was static build up on the left roller. As suggested from forum members on another thread, I just sprayed some "anti static spray" from the laundry section at Wal Mart over the cutter before use. LIFE SAVER! Thanks again guys!

Don't let the recession bring you down guys!!


----------

